# 26" passion



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be a 26 guy until I'm 6 feet under. I dont care. 29ers are goofy looking. Who's with me


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

+1


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

99mikegt said:


> I'll be a 26 guy until I'm 6 feet under.


I'll be a 26 guy until I'm 6 feet tall.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

I like em all.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree on the 29s looking funny! To each his own though! I would like to try a Mojo HD converted though, just to try!!!


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## redvtwin2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think 26" bikes are goofy looking....to each their own I suppose


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love my 26" Kona Cinder Cone. Will never get rid of this bike... and my next bike is gonna be a 26" bike as well.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Who cares how any bike looks; beat them all and have fun.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Some 29ers look sweet, and even ride fairly well...I'm still a 26er though!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll be a mountain biker until I die. Don't give a crap what size wheels anyone rides.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

there are a lot of bikes out there i find stupid looking 26" and 29" but i don't really care about them because they're not mine. ride what you like. the biggest problem wheel size is d!cks making wheel size an issue. ride your bike and have fun on it. who gives a fawk what wheel size it is? i don't


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

this. Ride your bike. Have fun.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I like my rigid 26" bike. Others seem to enjoy FS 29ers on the same trails. Win-win.


----------



## CT29 (Feb 23, 2012)

What are the advantages of a 26er over the 29er. Thinking of Santa Cruz Nomad vs Tallboy.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

26er here too, I'm not sure what it is but I love the way they ride and look


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## monstruo_ (Jul 23, 2010)

booom! i am with you as well


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

I drank the 29er Koolaid and didn't like the taste. It was an expensive experiment, I've since switched back to a 26.


----------



## liv_rong (Apr 11, 2008)

I have both and like both but prefer one over the other.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I LOVE my 26" bikes. I'm curious about 29'ers but haven't given them an adequate chance. I love being able to whip my bike around and Iove feeling the acceleration when I stomp on the pedals. I think I'd miss this if I went to a 29'er. Also, you ave farther to fall when you go over the bars of a 29'er.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

miatagal96 said:


> I LOVE my 26" bikes. I'm curious about 29'ers but haven't given them an adequate chance. I love being able to whip my bike around and Iove feeling the acceleration when I stomp on the pedals. I think I'd miss this if I went to a 29'er. Also, you ave farther to fall when you go over the bars of a 29'er.


That extra 1.5" will no doubt kill you  I find 29ers seem to endo less - but YMMV.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't think I'll ever even consider a 29er. Nothing against it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

miatagal96 said:


> Also, you ave farther to fall when you go over the bars of a 29'er.


Not true at all, ground clearance is the same between wheel sizes. Most manufacturers just set the frames up with more BB drop and lower top tubes in order to get the same standover and crank clearance. Since the weight is so much lower relative to the axles, the bikes seem to be harder to endo.

I like my 29er but I like my 26ers as well. They're all built completely different so it's not a comparison. 29er is XC and excels at it, 26er is AM and is great for bombing trails.


----------



## bamaroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Like them both. Do I have to choose a side?


----------



## morphosity (Mar 3, 2011)

bamaroll said:


> Like them both. Do I have to choose a side?


No, as long as you're out there riding it's all good :thumbsup:


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

29r == training wheels.


----------



## ksechler (Nov 8, 2004)

I resisted all change for a long time. Didn't ride FS until 2004. Used rim brakes until 2010. Just went tubeless. Funny, though, I like FS, disks and tubeless. I would give serious consideration to a 29'r. I think they have been around long enough to prove it isn't a fad.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

26s and 20s everyday all day and twice on sundays. i treat 29s like leap years... i don't care about 'em.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

small 29ers have too many issues. too long, Toe overlap, often slack to make up for the fact that they need to make the the TT shorter. 

the first 5 seconds i hopped on a 29er (that was too long for me to begin with) i STILL hit my toes when i steered. it was enough that i could have crashed if i were on tech trail

for me, i dont think anything will fit me better than a 26er. A shame.


----------



## j0hn (May 27, 2011)

53119 said:


> i treat 29s like leap years... i don't care about 'em.


Makes perfect sense; leap day is February 29th :thumbsup:


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

I adore my FS 26" trail bike. i've test ridden a couple ht 29's and wouldn't mind having one for a second bike (when i'm going for speed or efficiency), but for my ride, my bike's great.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Test rode a few last year, didn't like them... Sticking with my 26" wheels for now and the near future!!


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Yawn.....


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

How about bumper stickers of 26ers urinating on 29ers? That would prove a point.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I prefer 26" wheels myself. I have tried a few 29ers, and it just wasn't for me. Not knocking it, just stating my opinion.

'11 Camber FSR Comp









'10 Stumpjumper FSR Comp









And one thrown in for fun, my old bike.

'08 XC 604


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

After ripping the hair outta my head for months over wanting a 29er, I made some improvements to my 26er hardtail turning it into a rocket and more fun to ride. Still love them 29ers though!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't give a rat's arse if you ride 26, 27.5, 29, 36, 24, 20,16 or even a 12er.
To me, they all look goofy while hanging on a hook.
Just ride what you got, and may yours always stay rubber side down.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm an equal opportunity rider, a non-bigot of wheel diameter....Can't we all just get along....

lol


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

I love my 26er. I loved my 29er. I also love my 24! Gawd Damn bikes are fun!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

loved my Cannondale rush when i had it, but wouldn't trade my 29er for the world...
out with the old










in with the new


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

I ride an XL Full Sus 26er. Love the way it rides for technical riding and have a ton of fun on it. My buddy says the wheels look like a clown bike. He rides a 26er. I also read on another forum that 29ers rule and 26" is dead. How can this be true?


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Flyin_W said:


> Don't give a rat's arse if you ride 26, 29, 36, 24, 20,16 or even a 12er.
> To me, they all look goofy while hanging on a hook.
> Just ride what you got, and may yours always stay rubber side down.


You left out 650B aka 27.5 (the best of both worlds?) I love my 26ers but I'm curious about 650B.

If only i had the cash and space for a Jamis Dakar SixFifty B2 to add to the quiver.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

It's not true. It never will be true.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

it might be true hehehe


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

it's true cuz rock n roll is dead. justin bieber 29s.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

That way I figure it since I read it on a forum it has to be correct. I will say this...most if not all of the bigger LBS's in town push 29ers hard. I have yet to ride one that I really liked in a 6" travel and slack geo sort of way. I did however recently see a demo of the SB-95 and that thing was dang sexy.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Edited to add 650B - thanks.
One of last year's most memorable rides was on a 12 & 16er, doing beer laps!


----------



## jfall (Aug 14, 2009)

nice


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I also have a passion for 700c is that ok?


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

digthemlows said:


> I also have a passion for 700c is that ok?


yes! A MAX bike is on my wish list!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

fotu said:


> yes! A MAX bike is on my wish list!


was always on mine too, gotta hellava deal and built it up. Had shimano 600 when I got it......All Campy Record now. Fast and Light for a steel bike. I love it!! Rode it into work today!! Never get tired of it.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

29'ers are cool and have their advantages and disadvantages. They are not the revolution they are made out to be. I'm good on my 26'er!


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

JackFromNC said:


> 29r == training wheels.


So that means what, that they make mountain biking too easy?
I guess you must ride a BMX bike with no brakes, fixed gear, and no seat.


----------



## RaptorAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> I also have a passion for 700c is that ok?


700c IS 29'r... the rim is the same size. You can mount up some of those road tires to any 29r you like.

AFAIAK if you ride, we're cool. Doesn't matter what yer on... big wheels, small wheels. They all go round and sling dirt. That's all that matters.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

ughh, I'm soooo confused Tire Sizing Systems


----------



## dje562189 (Apr 16, 2007)

Tried an expensive 29er experiment and now back to 26ers, its funny the whole bike industry seems behind the 29er as its tough to find 26ers anymore at my lbs. I think a 29er is easier for a newbie to ride but a 26er is more fun for an experienced rider. My 2 cents...


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

29er Rigid SS is the only way to go. Gears are for p*ssies, Suspension = training wheels for *****bags who can't pick a line, and 26" frames are for cretins whose ballsacks aren't high enough off the ground to fit over the top tube of a real frame. My 2 cents....
(Please sign your neg reps so I can personally thank you!)


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Blah blah blah more flickable, blah blah blah rolls over things better, blah blah blah better for a newb, blah blah blah not strong enough for DH!
Same sh*t, Different day.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

SeaBass_ said:


> 29er Rigid SS is the only way to go. Gears are for p*ssies, Suspension = training wheels for *****bags who can't pick a line, and 26" frames are for cretins whose ballsacks aren't high enough off the ground to fit over the top tube of a real frame. My 2 cents....
> (Please sign your neg reps so I can personally thank you!)


You are an intolerant a$$.

Yours truly,
a training wheel using *****bag cretin with a low ballsack..


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

SeaBass_ said:


> 29er Rigid SS is the only way to go. Gears are for p*ssies, Suspension = training wheels for *****bags who can't pick a line, and 26" frames are for cretins whose ballsacks aren't high enough off the ground to fit over the top tube of a real frame. My 2 cents....
> (Please sign your neg reps so I can personally thank you!)


29'ers are training wheels for those incapable of manipulating a bike over trail obstacles while simultaneously maintaining stability at speed.

And so people don't take this the wrong way. Yes, the above is a joke.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Sounds like some people are intimidated by those who are more well, ehh ehhm, endowed.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

miatagal96 said:


> I LOVE my 26" bikes. I'm curious about 29'ers but haven't given them an adequate chance. I love being able to whip my bike around and Iove feeling the acceleration when I stomp on the pedals. I think I'd miss this if I went to a 29'er. Also, you ave farther to fall when you go over the bars of a 29'er.


So, you haven't actually ridden a decent, current 29er to test out whether any of your concerns have any basis?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

ksechler said:


> I resisted all change for a long time. Didn't ride FS until 2004. Used rim brakes until 2010. Just went tubeless. Funny, though, I like FS, disks and tubeless. I would give serious consideration to a 29'r. I think they have been around long enough to prove it isn't a fad.


I think this is the problem for most people...resistance to change and innovation. The same lot didn't like disc brakes or suspension forks but eventually converted over.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

NicoleB28 said:


> small 29ers have too many issues. too long, Toe overlap, often slack to make up for the fact that they need to make the the TT shorter.
> 
> the first 5 seconds i hopped on a 29er (that was too long for me to begin with) i STILL hit my toes when i steered. it was enough that i could have crashed if i were on tech trail
> 
> for me, i dont think anything will fit me better than a 26er. A shame.


Really? I think you living about 5 years in the past. My 15.5" Stumpy fits my [email protected] 5'6" self perfectly, just as good as any 26er I have had. My toes don't hit. Its not too long. I guess that bike didn't fit you very well. If you can't ride a tech trail on a 29er, you probably have trouble riding it on any bike.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

whodaphuck said:


> You are an intolerant a$$.
> 
> Yours truly,
> a training wheel using *****bag cretin with a low ballsack..


HaHa! I really don't give 2 sh*ts what anybody is riding as long as they are out there but that'll teach me to post after drinking! Anyhow it's not like I used the word gay to describe other riders based on their choice of wheel size. In any case, I apologize for my insensitivity to any cretins or males suffering the effects of gravity on their aged ballsacks.
Ride On!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

650b is the solution and bridge between a fad and the past.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*It's what I own.............*

I don't think 29" is any different looking than 26" but both of my mountain bikes are 26" and even after riding 29" I don't feel any compelling need to change with all the cost that involves. I'm 5'11" so my size has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i think seabass has it backwards. blah blah blah. as the wheels get bigger the rider gets older and there in lies the sagging sack and shrinkage issues.

look at 29 as the Viagra/male enhancer of mtb ss or geared rigid or squishy. It has been shown to be effective and enhance pleasure and/or the feeling of pleasure. Sure we can all use it but some who are well equipped or skilled just don't need to and as always, there are side effects. 29 is not for everyone and is an over the counter product that does not require prescription. However, peer pressure and constant exposure to its marketing can cause overuse. Any negative reaction to these claims- Contact your local bmx bike shop or moto shop if your lack of skills qualify. hehe

note: prolonged use and exposure can lead to lack of skill with other wheel sizes for other intended uses that are important to daily requirements. 

disclaimer: those having a history or are currently using 20s and/or moto have shown NO side effects with ANY wheel size


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

After riding 26 inch wheels since the 90's on trails, I tried my first 29 inch wheel when I was on the West Coast last week and after doing so I definitely want to have both size wheels as options depending on what I'm riding and how I want to ride it...


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

SeaBass_ said:


> 29er Rigid SS is the only way to go. Gears are for p*ssies, Suspension = training wheels for *****bags who can't pick a line, and 26" frames are for cretins whose ballsacks aren't high enough off the ground to fit over the top tube of a real frame. My 2 cents....
> (Please sign your neg reps so I can personally thank you!)


Where's my thanks!?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Dirt Bringer said:


> 29'ers are training wheels for those incapable of manipulating a bike over trail obstacles while simultaneously maintaining stability at speed.
> 
> And so people don't take this the wrong way. Yes, the above is a joke.


He was joking? Oh... Okay... :nonod:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey DBag, nice Neg Rep Again, still scared to sign it?
Pvssy.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I like mine! But I like bikes. All of them.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Um, yeah I was joking lol. I really don't care. I'm way over thinking one is actually better than the other.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Neg rep? Wtf dude? I've never given anyone neg rep. Why would you think its me?


Opp's, I didn't mean you, I was just calling whomever a Dou***Bag.
Sorry, it's all good with you.
Did make me laugh though when I read your response, I felt
like a idiot.:thumbsup:


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I love rockin' 26 in front and 29 in back. I'm thinking of going 36 in back and 20 in front though. That would be sweet.

Or maybe wheel barrow tires, wait wagon wheels, no springy clown shoes. Yeah, that's it springy clown shoes.


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

*bwhaha!*



53119 said:


> i think seabass has it backwards. blah blah blah. as the wheels get bigger the rider gets older and there in lies the sagging sack and shrinkage issues.
> 
> look at 29 as the Viagra/male enhancer of mtb ss or geared rigid or squishy. It has been shown to be effective and enhance pleasure and/or the feeling of pleasure. Sure we can all use it but some who are well equipped or skilled just don't need to and as always, there are side effects. 29 is not for everyone and is an over the counter product that does not require prescription. However, peer pressure and constant exposure to its marketing can cause overuse. Any negative reaction to these claims- Contact your local bmx bike shop or moto shop if your lack of skills qualify. hehe
> 
> ...


HA ahaha! Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

Man I'm 5'2". Barely tall enough for a 26er let alone a 29er.
I'm riding a 15 inch frame


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

I ride 29 wheels converted to 26.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Blksocks said:


> Where's my thanks!?


Pos Rep for you!

None for the ball-less cretin who signed his neg rep "Sorry I forgot to write my name!" , the gutless turd! I know you're out there on the bike path with your 30 speed 6" Travel DH sled!!


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

SeaBass_ said:


> Pos Rep for you!
> 
> None for the ball-less cretin who signed his neg rep "Sorry I forgot to write my name!" , the gutless turd! I know you're out there on the bike path with your 30 speed 6" Travel DH sled!!


Awww... You're so kind. Now I have to turn that neg into a pos. :madman:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

This Ala Carte almost makes me wish I was much shorter. All those 26" tire choices - sure looks sweet!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Loudviking said:


> Opp's, I didn't mean you, I was just calling whomever a Dou***Bag.
> Sorry, it's all good with you.
> Did make me laugh though when I read your response, I felt
> like a idiot.:thumbsup:


lol I felt even dumber. It took me a minute to realize when you said DBag that you werent playing a pun on my name. That was dumb...your all good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I just made the switch from 26er to a 29er. It really all depends on your riding style. Mine is strictly XC and a 29er excels in XC in my opinion. I bet most of the guys knocking on 29ers are AM and DH riders in which I know for a fact 26ers excel at.

Guys, it's all cool. Different bikes for different riding styles. No need to be knocking on one or the other. Us mountain bikers need to stick together and respect each other's preferences. After all mountain biking is all about getting out there and having fun on the trails.

I still ride my 26er sometimes and love it too. However a 29er simply works better for me.


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm and will be still 26'er. I haven't enough space for 29'er in my flat


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

at my local trails the sickest rider in the park, and yes he is a god,rocks a 20" wheel and u should see this guy get busy in the rocks on the unicycle.its had hydro rim brakes but now hes even brakeless.I ride a set of 17" wheels onroad (cbr 900rr) and 700c on everything else cx 29er road bike but loved my 26ers over the years too.did i mention i like green bikes cept onroad then its black.yup shut up n ride i say


----------



## carlflow (Apr 6, 2012)

I ride 26


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Flyin_W said:


> This Ala Carte almost makes me wish I was much shorter. All those 26" tire choices - sure looks sweet!


Nice bike! Love it


----------



## sjvalleydave (Nov 30, 2011)

My bro has a 29er and I have ridden it a few times, I just feel more comfortable with my 26 hardtail, and I'm 6'3" 200 lbs


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

99mikegt said:


> I'll be a 26 guy until I'm 6 feet under. I dont care. 29ers are goofy looking. Who's with me


Other people can ride whatever they like, but I'm sticking with my 26" hardtail. I've been riding the same bike for 13 years now, the only original part is the frame. I feel that a 26" hardtail is the most nimble and agile bike you can ride, that's why ill stick with the ol' gal. If other people feel more comfortable on other sized bikes that's fine too, its all about preference. Just get out and ride, no matter what you on


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

Took my 26er hardtail out for my 1st trail ride after changing/tweaking a few things over the winter. Couldn't stop smiling! I wanted a 29er really bad but im pretty over that now!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

These are both my bikes and I live them both, but when my friend needed to borrow one, he got the 9er


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

sfgiantsfan said:


> These are both my bikes and I live them both, but when my friend needed to borrow one, he got the 9er


I'd want the 9er too....Even with those wonky bars


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Throughly enjoyed passing lines of 29ers on steep swtichbacks and technical rock sections on my 26er... even conquered my own personal demon (steep rocky section lied with cactus) later on the ride with ease...
Will I try a 29er at some point, probably... do I love my 26er, heck ya!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

ive got nothing against 29ers but they arent for my style of riding i dont think. i dont care about rolling over stuff. i want to jump off that stuff and be able to throw the bike around and rail around turns. 29ers are great at a lot of things, but not for the things i want to do on a bike.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

SeaBass_ said:


> I'd want the 9er too....Even with those wonky bars


Seriously, roll those bars back.


----------



## Rack Man (Nov 18, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> How about bumper stickers of 26ers urinating on 29ers? That would prove a point.


I couldn't find that one....but I found this one......Teeehheeee










Just ride whatever you own....this is such a silly thread!


----------



## AcuNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been a 26er guy for a long time, but demo'ed a state of the art Santa Cruz Tallboy for a race last year when my XC bike was busted up. It performed well, I really enjoyed it in most segments of the race. I didn't really dig it in the tight, technical, twisty stuff. It felt too long and slow, and not very maneuverable. If I had extra dough, I might have one of those in the quiver, but I'd get a fat bike first. Technically fatbikes are 29'ers, even though they're on 26" rims, due to the extra tall casing. 

Long story short, I picked up a used Maverick Durance 26" bike, and I'm super stoked to have 6" of travel on a 25-lb bike. It does all I want and more in all conditions. Light, nimble, fast, lots of travel. Boom! She's awesome. Though she's at more like 26.5 lbs now that I've porked her out with big ol' FR oriented tires grips, and pedals.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> I'd want the 9er too....Even with those wonky bars


That's funny, those bars do look weird in the pics but dont seem to in real life. I got them because that is the hardest bike I have ever tried to manual and I just wanted to sit up a bit higher, its a little to small and I feel like Im riding over the front tire.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hmmmm*



99mikegt said:


> I'll be a 26 guy until I'm 6 feet under. I don't care. 29ers are goofy looking. Who's with me


I'm saving lifelong fidelity promises for my wife.

Can't imagine doing it for a wheel size.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Word! Well, at least until my bike wears out...then all bets are off and I'm going to ride everything.


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not with you at all, but to each their own! Just ride what you like and don't give a crap about what others like.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the strongest feeling that a lot of the guys knocking on 29ers will eventually buy one and never look back.

I still have a lot of love for my 26er hardtail though. It's taken me to so many places and it has taught me great mountain biking skills. That being said, the 29er just works much better for me. I don't see myself ever going back to a 26er again.

I refuse to knock on anyone for the type of bike they use though. I respect the preferences of all cyclists. 

There is no need to make fun of someone for the bike they use, or the clothes they wear while riding. People who do that are idiot posers that shouldn't even be allowed to own a bike.

Now get out there and ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> I have the strongest feeling that a lot of the guys knocking on 26ers will eventually buy a 29er and never look back.
> 
> I still have a lot of love for my 26er hardtail though. It's taken me to so many places and it has taught me great mountain biking skills. That being said, the 29er just works much better for me. I don't see myself ever going back to a 26er again.
> 
> ...


+rep

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Trail Addict said:


> I have the strongest feeling that a lot of the guys knocking on 26ers will eventually buy a 29er and never look back.
> 
> I still have a lot of love for my 26er hardtail though. It's taken me to so many places and it has taught me great mountain biking skills. That being said, the 29er just works much better for me. I don't see myself ever going back to a 26er again.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StaySolitude (Apr 13, 2012)

Just rode the 29" and 22 lbs Funk La Ruta and was pretty impressed I will still stick with 26


----------



## saltwater taco (Mar 23, 2012)

I demoed a 29er a couple years ago back when I was a real noob. While it was awesome being able to roll over EVERYTHING on that trail, it felt sluggish in the turns and less agile. I may try one again someday, but for now I'm sticking with my Stumpy 26 HT (soon to be SS). I love the lightweight and nimbleness. Also building up an old Rockhopper as a SS/commuter/beater.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Both are nice. but I had to convert my 29 to single speed to unleash the fun factor.


----------



## Joe Bananas (Mar 6, 2013)

Proudly rocking my 26er in an environment where almost everyone ride 29ers. Even measuring 191 cms and having given several tries to the 29" my plan is to keep riding 26ers 'till I'm gone.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I prefer my 26" bike(s), but whenever I ride my 29'er I break all my PR's.

Has to do with the build, though... I have some nice Stan's wheels on my 29'er that just seem to fly up hill. In terms of fun factor, though... it's this for me. 1986 Rockhopper Comp - it's what I ride the most.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I test rode a 29er when I was in the market for a new bike in 2011. Wasn't a bad ride but I ended up with a 26er because that was just what I was used to. Alot of my friends ride 29ers and love them. In my opinion, it's your butt on the bike so whatever bike suits your fancy is all up to you. I'd rather be on any bike than on the couch wishing I could be on a bike -- like I have been this winter.... Ugh!


----------



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

Is there a new standard for bike fit?
In the good old days a good fitting bike had the saddle behind the bottom bracket a couple of inches and the bars at least a couple of inches below the seat. I have yet to see a 29er that can be set up that way because of the 29in wheels. It just does not compute in my mind but that is really nothing unusual...........


----------



## Orion23 (Mar 21, 2013)

embankment said:


> Is there a new standard for bike fit?
> In the good old days a good fitting bike had the saddle behind the bottom bracket a couple of inches and the bars at least a couple of inches below the seat. I have yet to see a 29er that can be set up that way because of the 29in wheels. It just does not compute in my mind but that is really nothing unusual...........


reach and stack is a new standard...
» Reach and Stack : A Good Idea - Sick Lines - mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Even though I own two twenty niners.....A fully rigid SS and a hardtail.....I still love this old/newly refurbished 2008 Trance X2 with over 4,800 miles on the ODO.... It's the bike that sparked my passion for mtbing again, and lets face it....nothing gets big air or is quite as tossable as a good 26er


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

While I definitely agree with the "ride what ya brung," "just shut up and ride," and "all bikes are cool" crowds, I got sick of hearing 29r's proselytized at the trail head about 14 minutes after the effing things were introduced. 

So Hell Yah for 26r's!!! Just cuz. 

At least until the all-mountain penny farthing is introduced . . .


----------



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

That's just the nature of people to think they have THE solution to life's problems. As long as it gets you out on a bike, it's fine with me.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

After 7 years of only riding "29 inch wheels", I went back to "26 inch wheels" and I'm having a blast.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Went from a 26er to a 29er... came back to a 26er last year and glad I did... Gonna stay for a while  ... although looking like new 26" development and choices will no doubt see a decline... especially with the 27.5/650b frenzy...


----------



## mbogosia (Aug 2, 2004)

I just came back from ht 29ers and im loving my 2010 trek fuel ex8. I can wheelie so easy now!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

My riding style is suited to a 26er. I have no problems with 29ers though and if i had cash would probably try it as a second bike but when forced to choose it is 26er all the way.


----------



## Ditchbanker (Feb 27, 2013)

Getting into the sport and trying to fix up my old hard tail 26 inexpensively I really like how popular the 29s are. It has made getting used wheels and fork cheaper at my lbs. So I guess I'm on a 26 for now.


----------



## justina29 (Jan 22, 2013)

To each their own. I ride a 26", Full suspension, my dad loves a 29" hardtail. My deal personally with the 29" is that for myself, with a 5'3" stature, I feel like I have to manhandle the bike a little more. (This was my opinion of the 29" I test rode last fall) I think the decision on wheel size really depends on the type of trails you ride and your size.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i'm very happy with my 26" jekyll. i had the cannondale trail 29" but perfer to go back to 26"


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

I also had a c'dale trail 29er. Got it last year and it felt ok when I tried it out at LBS. The more I rode it, the more I realized it was just too big for me. It was a decent bike but I missed my 26.

So I picked up a 26" Trek couple weeks ago and sold the 29er yesterday. Like so many have said- it's just a personal preference for each rider. Ride whatever feels right for you.


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

Right on !


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

My last few trips to the trail head have revealed that we are a dying breed. The majority are riding 29ers mostly hardtails. The few that are still riding 26ers are long travel full suspension rigs. I never thought id see the day where my trusty 26er hardtail was the odd man out.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

At least when you "clean" a tough section of trail, you don't have an * next to your accomplishment.


----------



## mlevinson (Mar 17, 2010)

Still a 26" guy...


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

ghglenn said:


> At least when you "clean" a tough section of trail, you don't have an * next to your accomplishment.


Very true. The trail which I was refering to is extremely tight and technical with some insanely sharp switchbacks. I have a hard time making these on my 26er, I couldnt imagine how hard theyd be on a 29er!


----------



## GiantTranceX2 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sticking with 26" 
I'm with you 29ers look goofy


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ride what you got and be happy*

I will ride what I own until it is no longer functional. Right now, that means two 26" mountain bikes and a road bike. I have never worked up any strong opinions on one size over the other. It is just a bike. Riding a different size wheel than me is not some life threatening event after all.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

Could be talked into parting with this bad boy.....XL Flux with a new 120 Reba.http://forums.mtbr.com/asset.php?fid=791664&uid=279230&d=1368193975


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

I have my '96 Adroit with me when out of town and enjoy it's flick ability at Comlara Park. The trails are tight with 20+ skinnies to ride and the smaller wheel is fun. 

I have the bike slacked out with a Reset Racing headset and 100mm Sid WC. 67degree head angle!


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I tested 29ers, and if I were to get into XC racing I would definitely pick up a 29" FS race bike, but I just prefer the lighter feel of a 26er:





CyclesnIPAs said:


> My last few trips to the trail head have revealed that we are a dying breed.





ghglenn said:


> At least when you "clean" a tough section of trail, you don't have an * next to your accomplishment.


Pretty soon, it'll be the 26ers that will get the asterisks. "Yeah, you were only able to clear that because you could toss that little bike around. Try it on big wheels and see how you do."


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> 29er Rigid SS is the only way to go. Gears are for p*ssies, Suspension = training wheels for *****bags who can't pick a line, and 26" frames are for cretins whose ballsacks aren't high enough off the ground to fit over the top tube of a real frame. My 2 cents....
> (Please sign your neg reps so I can personally thank you!)


LOL, Theres an urban hero born every minute isnt there, but seabass's avatar says it all really, quite unfortunate for the poor guy......no wonder he is cranky with a head like a smashed crab lol


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm a big 26" fan. I like my 26" Bridgestone CB-0 tourer, my Monocog flight, now building an On-One inbred 26. On the trail I like to be able to take advantage of every little transition and bumb to bunny hop and catch air. Riding rigid I could see where a 29 in the front would be nice for soaking up the chattery rough stuff, but 26" is just fine really.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Riding 29er HT right now and thinking of picking up Trek Fuel Ex 8 or 7! Most of us learned how to shred on 26ers.


----------



## GiantTranceX2 (Nov 29, 2012)

After riding dads 29er I'm proud to say I'm a 26er man!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

ghglenn said:


> At least when you "clean" a tough section of trail, you don't have an * next to your accomplishment.


It's good to see that I'm not the only one who thinks this! I've taken a couple very nice 29" bikes out for test rides and, I'll admit, they were fun, but I found them to be too easy - all you did was point & pedal. 
Oldbroad = old school.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I love my 26" Gary... then again I've never ridden a 29" bike... or 650B. But then again 29" seem just too big and the way they're marketed as something way superior just gets on my nerves. I would probably commit a heresy and buy a 650B. I'll never get rid of my 26" though. It's loyal to me so I'll stay loyal to it.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Rented a 29er HT a few years ago. Very nice riding bike, but didn't seem much different than my 26er HT. Maybe it rolled over rocks a bit better. Maybe it was a little more difficult to turn. Overall, not much difference. If I was just starting out, I likely would consider a 29er more (or a 650b), but I am way too invested in 26 inch (wheels and tires) to add another wheel size.

But that Santa Cruz Bronson! That's what we need! Everyone go buy one. Now. Before the new bike thing comes out.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ordered Trek Fuel Ex 7 yesterday  can't wait to get back on 26er train....happy trails


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

LBS gave me chance to exchange my Fuel ex 7 for new 29er version just hitting sales floor! Damn it's a sweet looking rig but kindly say " NO "


----------



## Eryan36 (May 14, 2013)

I just sold my rigid SS 29er and bought a hardtail geared 26er. The 29er was neat, but much less agile than the 26er. I did like the way it rolled, though. Next bike will probably be a 650b.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Never rode a bike I did not like..........


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

Own a 29r and tried several others, not struck with the sense that it's any better. 29rs roll nice, maintaining momentom well, but I find that when I'm climbing steeps I dont gain any momentom to maintain, I spend those climbs trying to attain momentom to maintain and end up worn out. The main advantage I find with a 29r is small bump compliance, but I dont think the long stays and steep head angles are worth it; I ride my 9 year old horst link Turner at least as much as my 29r.
I went out and bought the Tracer 275 to counter the slow feel of my Tracer 29 and try to attain some of the big wheel feel, with some success: I like it. I don't know if the 275 offers enough advantages over my old hl 5 spot to recomend that people drop there 26rs and spend the $$$ to jump into the 275 pool but I tend to ride the 275 more than the others. RIDE WHAT YOU LIKE!!!


----------



## Shyfly13 (May 28, 2013)

justina29 said:


> To each their own. I ride a 26", Full suspension, my dad loves a 29" hardtail. My deal personally with the 29" is that for myself, with a 5'3" stature, I feel like I have to manhandle the bike a little more. (This was my opinion of the 29" I test rode last fall) I think the decision on wheel size really depends on the type of trails you ride and your size.


:thumbsup: This is my experience as well. I just bought a new bike.....I test rode the 29ers and they felt huge to me. I felt that the 29er would be much harder for me to control as I'm only 5'3" so I went with a 26.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I've been riding 29ers for many years, mostly of the steel/rigid variety. I've had a couple of FS 29ers, but I found them too long and too cumbersome. Last year, while idly flipping through ebay looking for a FS 650B conversion candidate, I came across a Stumpjumper FSR120 frame for cheapish. I already had the fork (a surprisingly nice X Fusion Enix), and some 26" wheels I had picked up as part of a swap meet package. The whole thing came together very well:










Usually, I quickly get weary of the complexity and tech overkill of full sus bikes, but I've really been enjoying this one. It's just so easy and fun. I can bounce and hop off anything I like, gears to power out of tight corners, and a smooth ride for my aging back.

I'm in the process of moving from my Soma Juice to a Canfield Nimble 9. The N9 is indeed easier to wheelie than the Soma, but the front end is a little too slack for me. Strangely, while riding my new to me N9, I kept comparing it against the Stumpjumper. And the Stumpy was winning.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

no bike does it all. i'm on a 9er now because i like the lower center of gravity and not feeling like i'm going to go over the bars as much when i drop down something steep, but i will say 26ers feel lighter, particularly when trying to lift the wheel up onto/over something. You just have to weight YOUR pros/cons, not what somebody else says.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I demo'd 26", 29er, and 650b. For my size (5' 6") and terrain (tight southeastern singletrack), the 26" Yeti ASR-5 was so clearly the best bike that I bought the frame that night. It wasn't even close.










And you can say what you want about looks being irrelevant but I disagree. I like good looking bikes...and VERY few riders look good on a 29er. On the other hand, there are some huge riders that look odd on a 26" bike but I still cringe when I see a 5' 2" female struggling to even climb aboard her 29er. I watched a woman at the trailhead a few weeks ago who had to walk her bike to a curb in order to mount up. When I passed her on the trail a few minutes later, she looked as unstable as she did in the parking lot.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

NicoleB said:


> no bike does it all. i'm on a 9er now because i like the lower center of gravity and not feeling like i'm going to go over the bars as much when i drop down something steep, but i will say 26ers feel lighter, particularly when trying to lift the wheel up onto/over something. You just have to weight YOUR pros/cons, not what somebody else says.


Wait, a woman using logic...................oh that's right, that's what most do.......... I agree!!


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I've ridden a handful of 29ers, including owning a hardtail 29er. The new 29er Stumpy has been my favorite, and was very quick up the hill. However, I still feel the lack of playfulness. I'm assuming that's a combination of bigger/heavier wheels, higher head tube, and longer overall length. Very stable, but not quite as much fun in the air or in tight technical situations.

Just got the frame of my aluminum Blur LT replaced with this carbon beast. 1# lighter and still the same great playful bike as always!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lack of industry support for 26"!*

I'm in the market for a new fork on my 26" hardtail and was all set to purchase a 100mm SID with a 15mm axle but find the bike industry is not supporting 26" bikes like they used to. There are plenty of 15mm axel's available for 27.5 & 29 but nothing in our size. It seems like fork innovations for shorter travel bikes are drying up in 26". My options are to stay with my 14 year old SID that is as flexible as a straw or go with a new and stiffer one but give up on the idea of a 15mm axle. I even looked at swapping my 26" RS Revelation from my FS to the hardtail because it has U-Turn and can be dropped to 100mm and getting a 130mm fork with 15mm for the FS but, again, that option is not available. Going with a 140mm fork is not a great option since I have an older Trance frame with 4.2 travel and a fork that long is really stretching things. I'm finding this very frustrating. Oh, well.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I ride a 29er but I don't want to see the 26er go away, they are plenty of people who prefer them and I think if the bike industry as a whole drops them its a mistake. For the most part I still see bikes coming in both 26 and 29 sizes and I have seen some companies drop 26 altogether on some lines.
Check Chainreactioncycles, they have a ton of forks online.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I did check Chain Reaction and other sites, including major mfg. sites, but can't come up with my exact "desires". Finding a 26" fork is not the problem. Finding one with 
100mm travel, 1 1/8" & 15mm is the issue. It is more a situation of trying to keep an 11 year old custom steel frame current that is the problem. As technologies move on, older frames become more difficult to support. I'm fairly confident that going with a new SID with 32mm stanchions and QR will work for me but I was hoping to switch to a 15mm axle in the process. It looks like the axle will not happen. 

A buddy of mine went as far as calling a contact he has with a major manufacturer who bluntly told him the industry is not supporting 26" any longer and is moving to 27.5".

As for 29", I've tested many but can not justify the cost to move to a new bike when my bikes are all pretty high end and just plain fun to ride.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Well that sucks.
I bought my 29er last year as I wanted to try one plus it was time for a new bike. For my size I love it, I don't feel to big for the bike now. I am 6' 220 but on a 26 I felt to big on it. I don't see the rush to 27.5 though and it seems its a tidal wave now and everyone is going 27.5. The old best of both worlds is questionable, a 26 handles like a 26 and a 29 handles like a 29 and a 27.5 handles like a 27.5. I am not sold on the handling of a 26 with the roll over of a 29, the proof to me is just not there. I am going to take one out for a test ride when giant releases the AnthemX 27.5 just to see if I like it or not.
I do think that not making parts for replacing is a mistake, and I know I have an older Cannondale with V brakes and trying to find rims is not easy. I can get lower end rims but nothing high end, it's all disk only. The bike is 22 years old and has no tabs at all for disk. Its all supply and demand, it sucks but thats just the way it works. Allot has stayed the same like BB, I just put in a new style BB with no issues and if I wanted I could replace the headshock with a newer type with a bearing kit from cane creek . Also on ebay there is a cool attachment that I an use to put disk on the rear as well but to me that ruins the whole appeal of restoring the old bike.

Sometimes progression sucks and wether you like it or not you may have to just go buy yourself a new toy, I could think of worse things other then buying myself a new ride.
Good luck in finding a shock, you may want to try pinkbike for a used one, better than nothing.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Rev Bubba said:


> A buddy of mine went as far as calling a contact he has with a major manufacturer who bluntly told him the industry is not supporting 26" any longer and is moving to 27.5".


Now that's funny. The industry still supports some technologies that are 20+ years old but their going to drop 30 years of wheel size support for wheels size that's about 2 years old. Uh Huh.

Someone better go tell Yeti that fast because 60% of their 2013 lineup is using that "no-longer supported" wheel size.

LOL


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*It is a bit ironic..........*

I'm figuring 27.5" is becoming popular because "long travel" 29" was a compromise and the newest size gives the industry something to sell that most of us don't own yet. I bet in a few years, when everyone has purchased a 27.5", the bike industry will discover that 26" is the better size. I have no strong opinions on any size. I own 26", they work well and I have fun riding so I'll just have to do my best to upgrade as needed within the restriction the bike industry puts on me. There are worse things in life to have to put up with. Technology changes faster every day, or so it seems, so you pick what works for you and run with it.


----------



## archer22 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's like killing all the mountainbikers here in Manila if the industry put an end to 26er...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Not killing, restricting*

It is not so much killing off 26" as giving the newest technology to 27.5" & 29". That is what started my response to 26" passion. I wanted to upgrade my 26" 100mm fork and could not find one with 1 1/8" that came with a 15mm axle. I'm just going to get a SID with QR and live with it like I have for decades.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> It is not so much killing off 26" as giving the newest technology to 27.5" & 29". That is what started my response to 26" passion. I wanted to upgrade my 26" 100mm fork and could not find one with 1 1/8" that came with a 15mm axle. I'm just going to get a SID with QR and live with it like I have for decades.


Here ya go: Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thank you....


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Here ya go: Components > Forks > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


or here:
Mountain Racing Products home of MRP, White Brothers, Kreitler, Tamer, and Power Grips | Shop


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks to you too.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*White Brothers*

Do you have any experience with White Brothers products? The Loop interests me. To be honest, I can buy my bike equipment through the US Army's Out Door Recreation unit at a local military base and they have access to just about everything except Fox. The cost savings are significant so that pretty much leaves Fox out but White is available.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Rev Bubba said:


> Do you have any experience with White Brothers products? The Loop interests me. To be honest, I can buy my bike equipment through the US Army's Out Door Recreation unit at a local military base and they have access to just about everything except Fox. The cost savings are significant so that pretty much leaves Fox out but White is available.


I could tell you about the quality build of my two White Bros. forks, but they're 29ers, so never mind.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I always thought 29s felt like road bikes till I rode a Sant cruz Tallboy at the Truckee pumptrack last week. It just felt normal. Still into 26 though.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

26ers are dirty little secrets now lol! They still kick ass


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been riding my Fuel Ex 7 26er for the last month or so and i can't get over how amazing this bike is! Was riding 29HT for last year so took me couple of rides to get use to 26 wheels again. Still have my 29er but my Fuel will be doing most of the dirty work. Happy Trails


----------



## Andercal000 (Jun 23, 2013)

i'm noob but looking for a bike to buy i'm more in to downhill and freeride. what's difference between 29er and 26er? does it ride different or does it ride better then 26er or 29er? or doesnt it matter as long as ur comfortable with both?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Andercal000 said:


> i'm noob but looking for a bike to buy i'm more in to downhill and freeride. what's difference between 29er and 26er? does it ride different or does it ride better then 26er or 29er? or doesnt it matter as long as ur comfortable with both?


My opinion is that it doesn't really matter. It's more about the individual bike rather than the wheel size. I've ridden some shite 26" bikes, and some fantastic ones. I've ridden some 29ers that were great, and those that were like pedaling a 40# cruiser through jello.

That being said, there really aren't any options for freeride/DH bikes with a 29er wheel. If that's what you're using it for, you'll need to look at 26" wheels. For more normal type riding and 4-6" of travel, there are tons of options in 29" wheels.


----------

